# Finally Broke Down and got some stuff!



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I have some 20L tanks sitting around not being used so I figured I'd go ahead and turn one into a saltwater tank. The problem is, I have three, and I have no idea if they are salt water safe. One I think is definatly not since the top is designed for a sliding wire mesh top (like for small rodents and reptiles) The other two are normal tanks but I remember one had a label saying not for use with water. I removed those labels and now I don't know which one is water safe, if either of them are. I just remembered this AFTER coming home with live sand and 4lbs of live rock and 20g of salt water. 

Any ideas on how to figure out if either of them are salt water safe? Or should I just go out and buy a new 20L tank?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It would be best to get a new 20 long. If you want to check, fill the tanks with water and wait for a few days.

Have you even bought lights, filtration, heating, test kits, refractometers, salt, RO/DI water system, anything besides the LR and LS?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a filter. This is going to be a slow process for me. I'm not rushing into anything and I don't need lights for live rock and sand. I will probably be getting lights sometime later this month or next month. We have a filter, water, LS and LR. I'm not dumping any corals or fish in just yet so all of the major equipment is unneeded right now. 

I am probably going out tonight to buy a new tank. From now on, those little labels that say if they are water safe will remain on all tanks I buy in the future.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't have bought any LR or LS untill I got all the equipment.

I would be worried about a pretty big die-off on your LR. With no light or anything, a lot of things can die off. But, it also will make for cured rock, which can be a plus towards your tank in the future.

Good luck, I will be watching your progression.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of lighting would be needed. I can go out and get it tomorrow if absolutely necessary but I'd would prefer to wait due to funds. The lighting they recommended was $130 and I will have money for that most defiantly by the end of the month or sometime in April.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Went out and got a new 20L so we know this one is good for water. I'm about to set it all up but I forgot what the guy at the LFS said about putting in the LR and LS. Is it LR, water, then LS or LR, LS, and then water?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

ls water lr water lr water


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I could have sworn he said LS last though. He said it helps let it settle easier and it helps prevent really cloudy water.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

OMGoodness! There is a little starfish thingy in there! I put the LR in first and started adding the saltwater and as I'm pouring I see this little thing with five legs! I think they are called brittle stars but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds correct. Good hitchhiker you got there.

You are using store-bought water I take it?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, they carry pre-mixed salt water as well as fresh water so you can mix your own. Since I'm just starting out I didn't want to have to worry about getting it wrong. 

The little star is so adorable. Don't know why I'm so excited over him but I am!  So once I get the LR and LS in and the tank completely filled and the filter up and running, what will be the next step?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Just set up the filter. I have no top for the tank but the LFS is going to cut me a piece of glass to use as a top so I can put a light fixture on it. 

The water is cloudy. I guess that is because I suck at putting LS in the tank. The filter is huge in comparison to the tank. The tank is a 20L and the filter turns 280g/hr.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm getting a filter that has either 300 or 500gph for my 10 gallon.  

Plus my Powerhead.

I'm converting an Aquaclear 70 or 110 into a fuge.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Get the 110. I can personally vouch for its capabilities and performance. My system uses a 110.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Since I was putting this thing together so late last night we are going to consider this Day 1. Water is crystal clear and the filter is running fine. As soon as I can find my camera I'll upload some pictures. 

So how do I go about cycling this? It only has LS and 4lbs of LR. [/list]


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Live Rock - 4lbs









Filter









From Above









Live Rock Closeup









Full Tank









Full Top View


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

looks good, i would recommend getting a glass canopy for it before you really begin stocking it because an open-top 20 gallon tank will epaorate a considerable amount of water everyday, as far as cycling, you can cycle with just your lr, I would add more if that's the plan though, or you can purchase 2 or 3 damsels and keep them in there for 4-6 weeks or so, nice pics, keep us updated : )


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

If I plan on cycling with my LR, how much more should I get. I have a few hours before work to head down to the LFS to pick up a few more lbs.

And the glass canopy is on its way. They are cutting me a top to fit the tank and they said it should be ready by next week. when the water evaporates should I just put distilled water in to make up for the water lost since the salt doesn't evaporate?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

a general guideline is about 1-1.25 lbs of lr per gallon of water. you can go a little less if you plan on doing weekly water changes though


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

So would I need to go ahead and put another 16lbs in? :shock: That's a lot of money to be spending today. Will adding another 5lbs of live rock help cycle the tank? Or should I go with adding some damsels or something. I wouldn't mind using the damsels as long as I can return them to the store after the tank is cycled.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

you can add the live rock in any amount you want (all at once or incremental) but know that a system with just 5 lbs lr will be hard pressed to support 2 fish's waste products. 

also any time you add more live rock with fish in the system already it will throw the cycle out of balance and you risk losing some livestock because of high ammonia or nitrite levels.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I asked the guy at the LFS about cycling the tank and he said to get some more LR and some inverts like hermits and snails. He said they would keep the rock clean and produce small amounts of ammonia to help cycle the tank. He gave us a few so I'll be taking pics once they are in. What should I do to acclimate them? I don't have a hose for the drip method.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Do not add any livestock untill your tank is cycled.

I would add as much livestock as you can for the cycle. This will prevent problems later down the road. I would suggest 20-30lbs of rock for you.

I would try changing the filter into a fuge. It will help a lot.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

How would I go about turning it into a fuge?

Oh and I was staring into the tank, looking at the rock and I see little reddish purple spots on one of the rocks. But they are not flush with the rock, they stick out and some are kinda spiky looking. Oh and I saw something crawling on the rock. It was a tannish clear, very very small and looked like a bug of some sort. Any ideas? It would be near impossible to get a picture of the bug but I can get a picture of the reddish purple spots for identification purposes.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Any pictures would be great.

The bug may be a Mantis Shrimp. I said may. Did it come out at night or during the day? Was it quick or slow?

Looking at that filter, it may be hard to convert it into a fuge. You can do without.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

It was out during the day and it was scurrying across the rock. It would scurry, stop, scurry, stop. And eventually went out of sight. I will get some pictures of the spots now and upload them.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry if they are dark or blurry. My camera sucks.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Red stuff looks like coraline growth.

About this critter. Did is resemble this?
http://www.digimorph.org/specimens/Odontodactylus_scyllarus/Odontodactylus.jpg


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Man! I'm seeing all sorts of interesting things in here. I was looking at the rock again and I see this little, hardly visable waving thing. It looked like a tiny stalk with waving "arms" There are two of them near each other but one is waving its little arms more than the other. No chance of a picture of these since my camera sucks but any idea of what they could be?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

They may be Feather Dusters. Those are good hitchikers.

But does the other "critter" look like this? http://www.digimorph.org/specimens/Odontodactylus_scyllarus/Odontodactylus.jpg


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Too small to see all that detail on the little guy but it kind of had that body shape. Its a clearish color right now. Should I keep an eye on him to see if he becomes something like that. I remember reading in a book on salt water inverts that mantis shrimp are sometimes called "thumbsplitters" because they can lash out and cut/puncture your skin. 

And what about the red spots? What are they?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah sorry, didn't see you had answered about the red spots. Does coraline normally grow up or does it spread out against the rock. A few pieces are growing up.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think your red spots are coraline algea. That is good.

But the srimp doesn't have to have that coloration or detail. Let me know if the body shape resembles it.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

He did kind of look like that. I will try and get another look at him if he comes out of hiding. He was less than an inch long and had an elongated body with several legs underneath, so yes, very similar to the shrimp you just showed me.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would try to get him out. If it is in fact a mantis shrimp, then you really need to get him out. If you know it is in the LR, I would take the rock out and set it on a plate for a while. He should crawl out. Since you dont have much LR yet, that shouldnt be a problem.If you know what crevice/hole it is in, then you can spary it with seltzer water/carbonated water. If none of these work, then you can make a DIY trap cave. I will try to find a link for one.


----------



## DCBuckeyeguy77 (Apr 2, 2008)

i've been looking to start a SW tank that is close to this size so it helps to see yours, but a quick ?. Those mantis shrimp i think i saw on TV one time. Are those the ones that when they are bigger can break aquariums with their fore arms when they "punch" the glass.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

DCBuckeyeguy77 said:


> i've been looking to start a SW tank that is close to this size so it helps to see yours, but a quick ?. Those mantis shrimp i think i saw on TV one time. Are those the ones that when they are bigger can break aquariums with their fore arms when they "punch" the glass.


Those are probably the one. But, not many can reach the size where they can actually break the glass, but do not underestimate them.

Just dont stick your hand in the tank with one roaming around. :wink: 

Good luck with a tank, DC. I will follow you.

And Twitch, any new updates?


----------

